# HR44-200 Mobile DVR Disappointing



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

A couple of days ago my GenieGo 2 stopped working. I tried resetting everything (DVRs, GG2 full 2min reset, iPad app) but I couldn't get the playlist to show the download icon. Then by accident I discovered there was another "Mobile DVR" lurking in my DTV network (I live in one of the choosen states, Massachusetts). Thinking this was the answer I registered this new device (turned out to be the HR44) and I thought I was on my way to a fully functional system again.

Unfortunately, this was not to be the case. I struggled (DVR resets, iPad app reinstalls) to get the new HR44 Mobile DVR to show recordings as downloadable, and after many attempts, I discovered the limitations of the new "improved"? Mobile DVR implementation.

First, and most important, it seems the new HR44 Mobile DVR won't let you download content from other DVRs (in addition to my HR44 I have 2 HR24s) in the system. This is a huge step down from the GG2 which, when working, allowed me to transcode and download to my iPad from any DVR.

Second, less important but still not good, the transcode speed of the HR44 is basically 1:1, meaning 1 minute of content takes 1 min to transcode. My old GG2 was more like 2:1 (2 mins of content took 1 min to transcode).

Are these issues common? Should I hold out hope DirecTV is working to resolve them? Is it possible to deactivate the HR44 MDVR and go back to the GG2?

UPDATE: To mention the good with the bad, I just noticed the download speed is improved close to 2X. That offsets the slower transcode (which I can get around by setting a Series Download), but being limited to only HR44 content is still a show stopper.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't answer your questions, but someone here recommended not shifting to the Mobile DVR if you have a GenieGo already.

My biggest fear is that the Mobile DVR will only record shows that are on the Genie. With four other DVRs in our house, we'd have to shift a number of series links from the other DVRs to the Genie. 

And then I'm also concerned about how much storage space on our HR44 we'd use. We have a dedicated 500GB USB drive connected to our GenieGo right now. 

So we're sticking with our GenieGo 1 until these issues are resolved.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Steve, your comments about the internal GG in the HR44 have been echo'd by others. Speed and limitations of other DVRs were mentioned by a few other folks.
No one knows if any of these issues will be corrected.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

So I tried to go back to the GG2, but although everything checks out ok, when I go to the playlist on the tablet nothing is available for download. I've reset everything, uninstalled/reinstalled the app on the iPad, checked the System Info and Network Assistant, and everything looks normal. During the app install it claimed I was activating the GG2 and registering the iPad. Everything looks perfect, I just can't prepare or download content from my DVRs. 

Seems like they may have blacklisted my GG2 to force me to use the HR44 Mobile DVR. Other than a call to DirecTV, I think I'm out of options.


----------



## stevenme (Nov 29, 2011)

I called DTV today but I'm still not able to get the GG2 to allow downloading of recorded content. As an experiment I hooked up a GG1 that I had never used, and that works fine, although with the limitation of the v1 device (slower performance of transcode and download). My goal is still to get the GG2 working again.

One thing I asked DTV to do was to reset the GG2 activation. I'm not sure if this will help, but I can't think of anything else. I'm starting to believe it could be a hardware failure, as unlikely as that seems. Has anyone else ever heard of a GG failing?


----------

